
Reid Hoffman has joined Microsoft's board - coloneltcb
https://backchannel.com/now-we-know-why-microsoft-bought-linkedin-dad742b3dd87
======
NHern031
The future for Microsoft seems very bright. As the article mentions a
reputation is hard to clean after it's been tarnished. I however, feel that
Microsoft is making a big turn around with its recent open sourcing of .net
core, and relationship building with the likes of Netflix and the Linux
foundation[0]. Hopefully they can keep the ball rolling and change the publics
opinion.

[0] [https://www.linuxfoundation.org/announcements/microsoft-
fort...](https://www.linuxfoundation.org/announcements/microsoft-fortifies-
commitment-to-open-source-becomes-linux-foundation-platinum)

------
exolymph
This article's premise is ludicrous. Microsoft bought LinkedIn because the
company is a valuable business asset that will complement Microsoft's CRM
software. More explanation of the value prop here:
[https://stratechery.com/2016/microsoft-and-apple-double-
down...](https://stratechery.com/2016/microsoft-and-apple-double-down/)

~~~
mgiannopoulos
Indeed, it's far more probable that the acquisition had more to do with news
like this >> Microsoft just took a direct swipe at Salesforce with a new
enterprise-ready version of LinkedIn's product for sales professionals, Sales
Navigator. << [http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/17/microsoft-new-linkedin-
sales-...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/17/microsoft-new-linkedin-sales-tool-
salesforce-killer.html)

